# Santa Pod 27/02



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi All, 

I was thinking of attending Santa Pod end of this month, £60 for 3 runs weather depending. 

Anyone run at Santa Pod before or interested in going?


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Not this month but it's a good place for a meet for me sometime in the future. I must go to see a top fuel event, never been to one.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

It's been a few years since i last went to the pod, i'm interested in going but it depends on what the weather is doing.


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

I haven't brought my ticket yet will wait till Friday weather depending


----------

